# '05 Suburban 5300 Vortex Spark plug removal.



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

It's time to change them out, but the ones on my '99 Sub. were nothing like these with a heat shield and new style plug wires. I've made an initial effort to remove the plug wires/ heat shield, but I'm afraid I'm going to ruin them and still not have them off. Any of you dealt with this problem? Your advice would be appreciated.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I'm surprised,*

no one on 2cool has had this problem. Does everyone have their work done these days?


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

you will almost always ruin the wires when you pull them off on that truck..if you change the plugs change the wires too...we wont sell just the plugs without new wires...you will reuse the metal sleeves....also if you twist them it ususally helps to break them loose...then just grab the sleeves with a pair of needle nose and give a tug...they should come off...the wires are cheap too so shouldnt be that big of a deal to replace them


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Thanks Willfishforfood.*

Before you posted, and my thanking no one on 2cool had had the pleasure of trying to remove the plugs on this suburban, at least not any non-mechanics:headknock, I finally pushed on the heat shield and low and behold, it went in. I guess our natural inclination is, it's got to come off, so you need to pull it.sad3sm I then twisted the wire and pulled on it with a pair of channel locks and it came off, to my surprise. Your suggestion about changing the wires is a good one, and I will do so. Green to you Willfishforfood.:cheers:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*BTW,*

I forgot to mention, the heat shield has a spring on the back of it, thus the push in.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I ruined every wire. pulling them off the plugs on that motor.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

You should do it on a Camaro. I'll buy you a 12 pack if you can go floor-to-floor in an hour. Glad you got it all together!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I've been carrying around plugs in my 01 Chevy 6L truck for about eight months now because the one time I thought about changing them I had the same problem. There's just not much to grab a hold of to get the wires off. Guess I'll buy new wires also.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a special pair of pliers that are made to just grab around the wires and the shields to pull them off, but you dont want to go and buy a $70 pair of pliers when the wires are only about 30bucks...hope you got them all done and it came out well...


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner, but I was able to pull the wire off by the heat shield on my '04 6.0 twice with a leatherman. Once to change, then re-gap as I stupidly assumed the AC Delco spark plugs were gapped correctly right out of the box.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Cowboy,*

in my research on this subject I read where AC Delco guarantees the correct setting on the plugs, and encourages you to return any plugs with an incorrect gap and not set them yourself. Maybe it's just the ones made out of Lithium?


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*My BAD!*

The sparkplug is made of Iridium, not lithium, as I stated before. Please excuse my ignorance, it seems I've got of that these days!


fishnstringer said:


> in my research on this subject I read where AC Delco guarantees the correct setting on the plugs, and encourages you to return any plugs with an incorrect gap and not set them yourself. Maybe it's just the ones made out of Lithium?


----------

